# another blonde joke.........this is for the northern states



## walking dude (Feb 15, 2008)

As a trucker stops for a red light, a blonde catches up. She jumps out of her car, runs up to his truck, and knocks on the door. 

The trucker lowers the window, and she says "Hi, my name is Heather and you are losing some of your load."  

The trucker ignores her and proceeds down the street. 
When the truck stops for another red light, the girl catches up again. 
She jumps out of her car, runs up and knocks on the door. 

Again, the trucker lowers the window. As if they've never spoken, the blonde says brightly, "Hi my name is Heather, and you are losing some of your load!" 

Shaking his head, the trucker ignores her again and continues down the street. 


At the third red light, the same thing happens again. 

All out of breath, the blonde gets out of her car, runs up, knocks on the truck door. The trucker rolls down the window. Again she says "Hi, my name is Heather, and you are losing some of your load!" 

When the light turns green the trucker revs up and races to the next light. 

When he stops this time, he hurriedly gets out of the truck, and runs back to the blonde. 

He knocks on her window, and after she lowers it, he says... 







"Hi, my name is Kevin, it's winter in (insert your snowy state)and I'm driving the 
SALT TRUCK!"


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

OK Deud....as long as this is for the northern states. LOL
(couldn't be an Okie blonde.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )


----------



## walking dude (Feb 15, 2008)

HAHAHAH........curly.........i was stationed in enid ok., it snowed.........not much........but you could tell the military folk in town, that was from the nothern states........they was the only ones that could get around......hehehe..............town of, back in the early 70's.....of 50'000.......and the ONLY snow removal equip. they had was ONE road mantainer.........llololol.....what a joke.........only state where the goat ropers would come into town and stare at the 5 story "SKYSCRAPERS"........lololol


j/king curly.............LOLOL


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

LOLOL Deud....there's more to OK than Enid.

J/K....Happy Valentine's Day!!


----------



## walking dude (Feb 15, 2008)

LOLOL......yeah red dirt and dust storms........our house we rented, had off white carpet.....you couldn't move the furniture......cause the traffic areas had embedded red dirt.......even with storms and windows closed........go bout 10 miles outside of town......nothing but flat red dirt for MILES................then go north into kansas......then neb.......they don't call that area the great PLAINS for nutting.........like the plattsmouth river in eastern neb.
to thin to plow........to thick to drink.............LOLOL


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

Can't argue with that.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Keeps the riff raff out. lol
Ya gotta be tough to live here Deud. Either that or crazy....maybe both.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 15, 2008)

the wind itself would either drive you crazy..........OR.........turn you blonde................MU-U-UHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

Hahahaha!!
So that's what happened to me!


----------



## walking dude (Feb 15, 2008)

no.......i think it was all that time on the beach...........drinking pena coladas


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

Dang,..... you know me well.


----------



## kookie (Feb 15, 2008)

Thats a good one.............Nothing wrong with snow.............


----------



## kratzx4 (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree with you dude. spent mid thru late 60's in Burns Flat OK. (about 100 miles west of OKC). You watch Texas blow by one day and Kansas the next. The town was small. Local Population was about 150, Plus a couple of thousand military. Tallest buildings were the cotton gin and the control tower on base. we had snow and ice storms, spent a lot of time deicing aircraft. no snow removal equipment. funny weather I remember waking to 3 inches of snow in the morning and turning the water cooler on in the afternoon. meet a lot of good people honest hard working common folk. those summer sun would bleach about anything


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'll go along with that!!


----------



## xcap (Feb 15, 2008)

Just as you said Walking Dude.  Was stationed in San Angelo TX,  it snowed @ 1970.  We northerners could get around and in had a great time just hanging on the corner by the light & watching the Angelenos trying to stop or get going again in the snow.  Was very entertaining.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good one WD, I'm sending a copy to my son who lives in Wyoming...


----------

